# chargeur aw7



## yabr (Mardi à 14:23)

bonjour je possede ce chargeur apple sur lequel je posais toutes les nuits mon Aw4...
j'ai acquis aujourdhui une apple watch 7
pensez vous qu'il puisse encore faire l'affaire?
je ne recherche pas la rapidité....j'ai toute la nuit pour recharger
merci à vous


----------



## Gerapp38 (Mardi à 14:54)

Bien sûr, l’AW7 est compatible avec la charge rapide par le nouveau câble usb c, mais reste rechargeable avec un câble de génération précédente.


----------



## yabr (Mardi à 14:58)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Bien sûr, l’AW7 est compatible avec la charge rapide par le nouveau câble usb c, mais reste rechargeable avec un câble de génération précédente.


je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse etre recahrgée avec les anciens chargeurs 5 watt qui pour moi etaient les plus pratiques
d"autre part j'ai l'impression que les anciens sabots aimantés ne sont pas assez concaves....le dessous des aw7 est bcp plus bosselé que les aw4


----------



## Gerapp38 (Mardi à 15:13)

yabr a dit:


> je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse etre recahrgée avec les anciens chargeurs 5 watt qui pour moi etaient les plus pratiques
> d"autre part j'ai l'impression que les anciens sabots aimantés ne sont pas assez concaves....le dessous des aw7 est bcp plus bosselé que les aw4


Ben normalement si, le vieux câble est indiqué comme compatible


----------



## yabr (Mardi à 15:40)

Gerapp38 a dit:


> Ben normalement si, le vieux câble est indiqué comme compatible


j'aimerai bien ,mis je n' y crois pas.....pas du tout la même forme en dessous de la watch....je crains qu'il y ait peu de contact et que la montre chauffe.....


----------



## Gerapp38 (Mardi à 16:21)

yabr a dit:


> j'aimerai bien ,mis je n' y crois pas.....pas du tout la même forme en dessous de la watch....je crains qu'il y ait peu de contact et que la montre chauffe.....


Hé bien pour moi c’est toujours la même forme (une calotte sphérique), et je ne vois pas pourquoi ils auraient changé le rayon de la sphère… mais tu pourras bientôt vérifier.


----------



## love_leeloo (Mardi à 17:23)

mais une AW est bien livrée avec son chargeur, non ?


----------



## fousfous (Mardi à 17:36)

Même forme à l'arrière, les Watch sont toutes compatibles avec les chargeurs rond, qu'ils soient USB-A ou USB-C.


----------



## yabr (Mardi à 17:38)

love_leeloo a dit:


> mais une AW est bien livrée avec son chargeur, non ?


oui,bien sur ,mais j'aime bcp utiliser celui que j'ai mis en photo....je n'aime pas ceux livrés avec la watch....ils se tortillent ,se soulevent ,et la montre prend un equilibre precaire dessus


----------



## yabr (Mardi à 17:39)

fousfous a dit:


> Même forme à l'arrière, les Watch sont toutes compatibles avec les chargeurs rond, qu'ils soient USB-A ou USB-C.


bon beh tant mieux....je continuerai a charger la nuit avec mon 5 watts


----------

